# My son’s big gator



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Aug 31, 2019)

Congratulations Gregory! Very nice gator!!


----------



## mike352 (Aug 31, 2019)

Nice!!! What’s the length?


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 31, 2019)

Holy crap! That is a goodun!!


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 1, 2019)

More of the story, please.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2019)

No telling what that thing has ate in his life !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2019)

Goot Lawd what a dinosaur !!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 1, 2019)

WOW !  That's a grown one for sure. Any way to age one of them rascal's ?


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Sep 1, 2019)

mike352 said:


> Nice!!! What’s the length?


12 ft


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Sep 1, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> WOW !  That's a grown one for sure. Any way to age one of them rascal's ?


Biologist said he was between 50 and 60 yrs old


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Sep 1, 2019)

Buck70 said:


> More of the story, please.


I’m hoping GON will get his story and post it


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 1, 2019)

Monster! Congratulations!


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Sep 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Monster! Congratulations!


Thank You


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 1, 2019)

Monster!  Congratulations!


----------



## mike352 (Sep 1, 2019)

Man eater!!!!


----------



## HughW2 (Sep 2, 2019)

Congrats to your son! Monster. Where in Georgia did he get that thing?


----------



## snuffy (Sep 3, 2019)

Wow
What did that thing weigh?
Congratulations to you and your son.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2019)

WOW! Congrats to the young man. That's a monster.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 3, 2019)

Wow!  The tail alone looks like it weighs close to 150lbs or better.  That's a Beast!


----------



## catch22 (Sep 4, 2019)

hunting gators wearing crocs?? 

thats a biggun!


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Nov 3, 2019)

HughW2 said:


> Congrats to your son! Monster. Where in Georgia did he get that thing?[/QUOT
> Zone 6


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Nov 3, 2019)

snuffy said:


> Wow
> What did that thing weigh?
> Congratulations to you and your son.


Right at 500 lbs


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 4, 2019)

Fantastic! Now time to start planning what else to serve when eating some tail! Congrats to your Son Sir


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice one.  Congratulations.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 4, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> No telling what that thing has ate in his life !



I killed a pretty good one 3 years ago that had 3 big turtles and the back half of a doe in his gut.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 4, 2019)

Dang nice gator BTW.  Congrats!  Heckuva trophy and some good eatin too!


----------



## Triple C (Nov 7, 2019)

Just clicked on this thread.  Holy Cow!!!  That's a beast of a gator.  Congrats to your son.


----------



## FrChs28 (Feb 29, 2020)

Congratulations ! That is one scary creature, left over from the dinosaurs.....


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 9, 2020)

SGACOUNTRYBOY said:


> Biologist said he was between 50 and 60 yrs old


Operating word is WAS! Congrats to you Son and his Monster Harvest....Lets see boots, hat band, belt, holster, jacket n Vest..And a ton of good eaten!!


----------



## danielk (Mar 28, 2020)

Man that thing is huge!! And prehistoric looking!


----------

